# First day of raw!



## lovemypittie (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,
Today was our first day of raw feeding. Our pitbull Tyson loved it!! He did get diarrhea, which I know is normal. Just wondering if anyone has tips, pointers or advice for first timers.
Thanks!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

the only tip I can offer is to go slow.......on a different note would love to see a picture of your pittie


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

congratulations.....was the diarrhea soft serve or liquid?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Helloooo.  
Take ALL skin off, all fat off, all organs you can see off, Try him with just one back in the morning and see how he goes.
I know you fasted him for 12 hours but I'm not sure how many backs you gave him. Too much food, especially at first can cause diarrhea, as can skin, fat and organs.
Good luck, we'll see how he is in the morning.
And, don't panic. As long as he's drinking and acting normal, things are absolutely fine.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So you know you're not alone...........

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/16804-started-feeding-raw-having-some-trouble.html


----------



## lovemypittie (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you!! we are going to try those suggestions tomorrow. He's def being his normal self... whining for a walk! I hope I added the picture correctly... this is him this morning with his first raw meal!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's such a good boy. And a beautiful boy as well!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you're in good hands.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Off subject but I love your new photos MollyWoppy


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Chox! I was thinking the exact same thing about your's the other day. Especially the flying dog! That's an awesome photo.


----------



## lovemypittie (Jul 31, 2012)

Day two went great. No diarrhea. Gave him .41 pounds of chicken back in the morning and got four little solid droppings for poop. Then gave .54 pounds of chicken backs in evening. Took all skin and fat off, also took organs out and saved those : ) 
No poop since this morning. 
He is loving this too by the way, so rewarding. 
Does the skin have any nutritional value for them? 
Thanks for all the support


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, and you will add it back in but I would wait until you have nice solid poops for at least four or five days and then start leaving just a bit at a time until you can leave it all on. I am glad he is doing well. Remember to be patient and go slow, it really alleviates problems. Before you know it you will be feeding everything.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know how he's going, I was wondering so I'm really happy the second day was a bit smoother. Like Liz said, wait another 4 days and try adding in just a tiny bit of skin for one meal and we'll see how he does. Then we'll increase it more everyday as long as his poop is ok. Organs are a long way down the road. 
Slowly does it though, when a dog has problems the worst thing you can do is rush it. He won't suffer any ill effects by not getting vitamins or minerals for this time.
They definitely need skin and fat. Fat is how they derive their energy plus it's needed for their coat and skin.
Are you giving anything else at the moment, fish oil pills, treats or anything? I forgot to ask that before.
Keep in touch so we can tweak anything if we have to.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have nothing to add...just wanted to check in and see how you're doing 

glad to see things going well....you're in good hands.


----------



## lovemypittie (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Another solid poop today. I can't believe the difference in size already! He took monster poops before. 
Anyway I will continue to give chicken backs and pull all skin and organs off and ease into that. No we are not giving him anything else. No treats, bones, hooves or antlers. We have never given any vitamins or fish oil. That book said that wasnt essential unless your dog was elder or pregnant, is that correct?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

right now, you won't be giving any supplements.....not all dogs need them, although a fish oil is helpful to offer more omega 3s.....depending on what you feed...


----------



## lovemypittie (Jul 31, 2012)

So that can be determined months or weeks later once he's adjusted?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Basically, if you feed mostly grocery store meat, (which you will be doing), it lacks the omega 3's compared to grass fed meat. So, once Tyson is well settled into eating raw, we will be adding some type of salmon or fish oil. No biggie, Mol gets a tsp or so most days. Makes a big difference to their coats too. 
Let us know if Tyson's poop gets too hard, (like crumbly) or if it's looking like he's straining unduly.

(The book she's referring to is Tom Lonsdales 'Work Wonders').


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Not much to add except... we are too far ahead. It's worth it. Poops for a bit. I had to intro Ecko with the skin really slow. After that it was all easy peasey. But, take your time all the same. We are all here for you. Senior member on down to junior member like myself. we all take a step at a time. Together. That is the benefit of this forum.


----------

